# UPDATED: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...



## Brian Ralston (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey folks...not that I generally want to bring heavy personal stuff to the forum, but there is a part of me that has always believed and had faith in the collective power of thoughts and prayers. Yesterday evening in a quick 15 minute period after napping on the couch, my mom (who is 75)...basically began going into septic shock from some gallstones that we did not know she had. It was very scary for my Dad (age 80) who called me in a panic when she could not stop shaking and hyperventalating. To put their relationship in perspective, they just celebrated their 53rd wedding anniversary on June 5. And before yesterday at 5PM, mom was seemingly normal. 

We called 911...I rushed over (5 min away) and we got her to the E.R. She began to get better while in the E.R. all on her own...but tests led them to discover these gallstones including one piece that has broken off and logged in a duct that is very close to an artery which makes the surgery to remove it and the gallbladder a bit more risky. 

Today she was feeling completely normal again and they were monitoring her situation in the hospital trying to determine the best course of action. They now have that plan of action and at 7am this morning (wed in Los Angeles) she goes into surgery. 

If you all can help send out good vibes, thoughts and prayers from around the world for my mom, the wonderful Joyce Ralston,...it would be much appreciated.

Forgive me if I am away from the forum for a few days and unable to give a quick update after today's events. I am cautiously optimistic (despite the constant butterflies in my stomach). She is a strong woman, but still...at her age...she needs all the strength she can get. 
:| :cry:


----------



## Thonex (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

All our thoughts and prayers to your mom.

However, I have to say from the sound of it, it already looks like someone "up there" is looking out for her. Plus, like you said, she has a husband who loves her and it's clear she has a lot to live for. 

So it's my opinion she's gonna be fine. On top of that... it's simply amazing what modern medicine can do. 

I'm sure she'll have a speedy recovery.

All the best,

T


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Thanks Andrew.  Thank you. 

I have to get some sleep now...it will be an early and long morning.

B


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

She's in good hands. My wife and I will think of her and are sending you and your family all the positive thoughts that we can. Hang in there, Brian.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

From posting private stuff last year here on VI, I definitely know that it helps to receive so many thoughts, wishes and hope from other people. The more "energy", the better!!

We will send out thoughts to you all!


----------



## Blackster (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Hi Brian,

I pray for your mom and send her and your whole family all the best wishes!

Let's hope she's gonna make a good and fast recovery.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

All the best to your mum Brian,

Sending out prayers,

Paul


----------



## David A (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Hope she gets well, will save a prayer for you!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

All the best for your mom Brain. Will give all my hope that she remains strong.


----------



## hbuus (Jul 2, 2008)

Best of wishes to you and your close ones, Brian.

Yours,
Henrik


----------



## markbnyc (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

I wish your mom a speedy recovery, Brian. I was in similar shoes not to long ago so I feel for you (and your mom). All the best.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Absolutely Brian. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your mom, and comfort for you and your dad. She's lucky to have such a great son!

john


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

She will be in my thoughts and prayers also, Brian.


----------



## Stephen Hill (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Brian,

Certainly, we will keep your mother and family in prayer.

Here are a few quotes that help me:

“Hear my prayer, O Lord; let my cry for help come to you.
Do not hide your face from me when I am in distress.
Turn your ear to me; when I call, answer me quickly.”
(Psalm 102:1-2)

“Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,
The Father of compassion and the God of all comfort,
who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can 
comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we 
ourselves have received from God. For just as the
sufferings of Christ flow over into our lives, so also through Christ
our comfort overflows.”
(2 Corinthians 1:3-5)

Sincerely,
Stephen


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 2, 2008)

You got it Brian. Scary stuff. I hope it goes well and her health returns with a strong recovery.


----------



## madbulk (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Hi Brian,
Your mom, dad and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Prompt recovery for your mother Brian!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm sure she'll be fine, Brian, but best wishes.


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 2, 2008)

Yikes... scary stuff.

Brian, my thoughts are with you and your family. Looking forward to hearing of your Mother's speedy recovery.

Jay


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Best wishes for a speedy recovery here as well.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Thoughts and good vibes from me to you, your mom and your whole family. Good luck, keep strong!


----------



## IvanP (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Brian, don't lose any positiveness, that really helps a lot in recovery, trust me ... receiving so much love from your family can act like magic, and your mom is already receiving it from you guys...just keep the faith, man!

All the best, 

Iván


----------



## tgfoo (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Brian, hope everything works out. Best wishes.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jul 4, 2008)

*UPDATED: Re: Your collective thoughts and prayers for my mom appreciated...*

Hey folks. I just wanted to share with you all that my mom is now home and doing well. She was in the hospital for the last 3 nights. As mentioned before they determined that her gallbladder was "very sick" as the doctor put it. But before they could remove it...they had to address a secondary gallstone that had broken off and lodged itself in one of the ducts that lead to the stomach. This was in an area of concern due to some important arteries near by and was most likely the reason for her beginning to become septic the other night. They had one surgery on Wednesday to address this secondary stone. That went well and the stone was cut out without any disturbance of the surrounding arteries. 

Then on Thursday she had a second operation to remove the gallbladder all together. Despite having to push back the surgery time to later in the day due to the surgeon's previous surgeries taking longer than anticipated...she finally had her surgery around 5PM yesterday and about an hour later the surgeon came out and told us everything went extremely well and the gallbladder was out. They were also able to do it Laproscopically (with the small incisions, little camera and tools on a stick...as I call them)...so her recovery time from the whole thing should be much quicker than the older way of doing this surgery. 

Mom was discharged this morning. A wonderful 4th of July gift for us and her. She is resting comfortably at home today and even walking around almost feeling back to normal despite some abdominal pain which is...duh....obvious.  

THANK YOU ALL AGAIN SO VERY MUCH for your thoughts and prayers and messages. It is very comforting knowing that so much good energy from around the world was/is being aimed in my mom's direction. I do believe it makes a difference, just like being surrounded by loved ones in a situation like we experienced this week. 

Thank you friends. 
:D =o o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 4, 2008)

Great news! :D


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 4, 2008)

Brian,

So glad it all went well! All the best,

Paul


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool Brian. Happy 4th!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 4, 2008)

Great News Brian!

Just saw this today. I will keep good thoughts for her.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 5, 2008)

Great news, Brian. All the best to you and your family!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 5, 2008)

Brian Ralston @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> Thanks again guys. She is doing well resting and we are trying hard to keep her from doing too much to aggravate her sore abdomen. She needs to keep walking and be mobile so blood clots do not form post surgery. But she also needs to rest and lie flat at times too...to let her abdomen heal. Since she is starting to feel better today...she just wants to jump back into things too quickly and wears herself out. But overall...I think she is on the mend quite nicely.
> 
> o-[][]-o


That is really good news. My 85 year old father recovered from double bypass surgery this year and is doing great so I totally know how relieved you are now and how scared you were before.


----------



## ComposerDude (Jul 5, 2008)

It is actually one of the best signs, that she wants to get up and do stuff...she's feeling energetic. Brian, glad it has worked out well.


----------



## nikolas (Jul 6, 2008)

Excellent news Brian! Glad to know everything worked out!  Sorry I wasn't around previously... :$


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad to hear your news, Brian! May she recover quickly, ... but I am sure she definitely will when she is already walking around!!


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 6, 2008)

Great news!


----------

